# Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Disclaimer: Forge does not endorse this mod. The spike isn't dangerous...but this will make sure the valve works as quickly as possible to release excess pressure when you let off the throttle.
Now...for the good stuff!!! Special thanks to DanGSR who advised the use of canister in the form of a fuel filter!!! YOU ARE THE MAN!
Testing procedure is as it always was. 3rd gear 2500rpm, full throttle, sharp lift off at 4500 (simulating possible road course or autox conditions). The result in boost graph as shown 1000 times before is a pressure spike on lift that was cause for some concern as there are those who believed this to be "surge". Forge's DV alone shows a 4.5psi spike on closure while the oem shows a 2.5 psi spike.
The solution below, as you can see, MAX .5 psi spike.
Parts required:
HELP Check valve part number 47149
Spectre Universal Fuel Filter part number 2369 *Not sure what happened here but I think they discontinued the non-clear version as the part number I had before is used for something else on spectre's site now* (pep boys)
A few small zip ties
Dikes
Install check valve as pictured here. You want the line to see vac only not boost pressure or this will not work so be careful how you orient it. Flow should be from the line to the manifold, not the other way around!








Disassemble the fuel filter and remove the filter element. You will not need it. Use the 1/4" barbs and be sure to get them on good (this is a TIGHT fit but works) and zip tie to hold. Ignore the way I have this losely zip tied as this was a mock up for testing, but you'll get the idea.








The results:









































Also worth mentioning...I BEAT THE HELL out of the car with this installed. Not even a soft code.

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 3:29 PM 9-20-2007_

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 6:08 PM 9-21-2007_

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 8:26 AM 11-13-2007_

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 3:05 PM 11-14-2007_


_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 5:15 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (NoRegrets78)*

Nice so you just added a make shift boost reservoir similar to the way the 1.8t routes boost.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (Rub-ISH)*

Pretty much. Its just a make shift vac canister. Holds the vac required for the valve to operate and when the solenoid switches over, BAM, instant vac instead of waiting for the line to depressurize and reverse flow.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Nice so you just added a make shift boost reservoir similar to the way the 1.8t routes boost.

I had a good chuckle thinking of the 1.8t guys ripping theirs out and the 2.0t guys making them to add on. Nothing wrong with either.. just its kind of funny.
Results look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I had a good chuckle thinking of the 1.8t guys ripping theirs out and the 2.0t guys making them to add on. Nothing wrong with either.. just its kind of funny.
Results look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

TY sir. I know nothing of the 1.8t so I can't comment on that but I was very excited to see the results I saw.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

How does that line hold in vacuum?
When the forge valve is "closed" (DV shut), the line is still being pressurized by boost directly from the compressor outlet.








You've suceeded from having boost enter that line from the intake manifold, but it is still seeing boost regardless.
Dave


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_How does that line hold in vacuum?

Dave


When the solenoid is not powered the port going to the intake manifold is closed. When the solenoid is powered the routing switches so that the port going to the top of the valve and the intake manifold are powered, leaving the port to the base of the valve closed. There is no vent hole or connection to the other two ports from the intake manifold port. So assuming there is still vacuum in the manifold the second that valve closes there will also be vacuum in that line and it will trap the vacum between the one way check valve and the solenoid.
Just tested it on a solenoid in the back.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

could someone draw the solution using Paint ? i was not able to picture it
thx


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So would this relieve any of the stress on the PCV or is that an entirely different ballgame?







Just trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_So would this relieve any of the stress on the PCV or is that an entirely different ballgame?







Just trying to learn. Thanks.

The PCV room is next door with the faulty eurojet gaskets, this is the DV solution.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Whether they endorse it or not, I'd still like to hear what Forge has to say about this. I doubt we'll be hearing anything, but it does look like a good idea


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Whether they endorse it or not, I'd still like to hear what Forge has to say about this. I doubt we'll be hearing anything, but it does look like a good idea

Where has I hear dis before? Oh yeah 49x on that other Forge thread.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
The PCV room is next door with the faulty eurojet gaskets, this is the DV solution.

Are you talking about the eurojet PCV valve?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Are you talking about the eurojet PCV valve?

Yah, apparently there is a gasket issue.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Yah, apparently there is a gasket issue.

Is that what people were talking about when they could blow through on both sides when they got it? It was ultimately just the gasket on the eurojet pcv?
Also, was that notching ok to do to fit the stock cover? I think it actually cut into the air filter area did it not?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Yeah, gasket damaged during shipping is what they're saying, they're including extra gaskets in future shipments "just in case" it happens again. This thread is officially de-railed.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

When the solenoid is not powered the port going to the intake manifold is closed. When the solenoid is powered the routing switches so that the port going to the top of the valve and the intake manifold are powered, leaving the port to the base of the valve closed. There is no vent hole or connection to the other two ports from the intake manifold port. So assuming there is still vacuum in the manifold the second that valve closes there will also be vacuum in that line and it will trap the vacum between the one way check valve and the solenoid.
Just tested it on a solenoid in the back.

Not arguging the fact that the line sees vacuum, but it will also see boost when the solenoid is open, thereby making the idea that it is somehow providing a vacuum reservoir, incorrect. The check valve merely blocks boost from entering the line via the intake manifold while the engine is under boost. However during boost, the solenoid is open, and feeding the same line boost from the compressor outlet. This is necessary since the piston of the forge valve is reinforced with pressure in order to remain closed.
Dave


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

If it is indeed trapping the vacuum as Chris has said, how is it not a vac reservior?
Honestly, I'm just glad it worked


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (NoRegrets78)*

i am a genius










_Modified by Dan GSR at 11:54 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Where has I hear dis before? Oh yeah 49x on that other Forge thread.








I stopped reading that thread along time ago for various reasons, I suppose I missed something


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_i am a genius









_Modified by Dan GSR at 11:54 PM 9-20-2007_

Yes, yes you are!


----------



## dub88d (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (NoRegrets78)*

Which line does the fuel filter connect up to... is it possible to get a clear view of the drawing...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (NoRegrets78)*

And talking to NoRegrets78, this will get rid of the spikes that are seen on bone stock ecu's too!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edited for clarity!


_Modified by syntrix at 9:04 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

The line that goes from the manifold to the solenoid. It wouldn't fit on the other lines.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_If it is indeed trapping the vacuum as Chris has said, how is it not a vac reservior?
Honestly, I'm just glad it worked









It isn't trapping vacuum since the other side of the line is still being boosted from the compressor outlet.
Dave


----------



## dub88d (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Thanks... so i'm gonna give this a try.. just out of curiosity..
Just want to clarify...
[Forge DV Solenoid] ---------[Fuel filter] ------[Check valve] -->>>direction of flow--->>[Manifold]
Correct me if i am wrong.. pls
Cheers,


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (NoRegrets78)*

Nevertheless, what is the PSI rating of that check valve? IIRC only around 15 psi. I doubt it'd last long in a chipped car.
Dave


_Modified by .:RDriver at 10:59 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (dub88d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub88d* »_
[Forge DV Solenoid] ---------[Fuel filter] ------[Check valve] -->>>direction of flow--->>[Manifold]

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Not arguging the fact that the line sees vacuum, but it will also see boost when the solenoid is open, thereby making the idea that it is somehow providing a vacuum reservoir, incorrect. The check valve merely blocks boost from entering the line via the intake manifold while the engine is under boost. However during boost, the solenoid is open, and feeding the same line boost from the compressor outlet. This is necessary since the piston of the forge valve is reinforced with pressure in order to remain closed.
Dave

Dave during boost this port on the solenoid is blocked off from the other two ports. The solenoid when not powered is default to loop between the upper and right ports in your picture and block off too the left port. When power is applied it switches to loop air between the upper and left port and the right port is blocked off.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_And talking to NoRegrets78, this will get rid of the OEM spikes that are seen on bone stock cars!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really? When my car was bone stock, the DV was only electronically actuated. Could you please explain how running vacuum to the bone stock DV would help remove these spikes?
I think I've figured out why I don't see spikes with the bone stock DV, becuase mine isn't vacuum actuated.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I never said anything about the oem dv, syntrix is busting chops again


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Damn, I got that all fuxored. Should be oem ecu. Sorry man, glad to see someone thinking outside the box and actually trying things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Dave, you are out of line. I sent you that info in confidence and requested that stay between us. That is just low beyond low.

Look, I repect that you took the time to do this work. However, if you did not come up with this solution as your first post claimed then don't take credit. It's as simple as that.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

And where did I take credit for it?
Where does it say I thought to use a check valve?
I posted that I did it, I did not take credit for the idea.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Look, I repect that you took the time to do this work. However, if you did not come up with this solution as your first post claimed then don't take credit. It's as simple as that.

I don't see that Forge is saying they came up with it, just they are going to test it. I could be misreading it though.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (dub88d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub88d* »_Thanks... so i'm gonna give this a try.. just out of curiosity..
Just want to clarify...
[Forge DV Solenoid] ---------[Fuel filter] ------[Check valve] -->>>direction of flow--->>[Manifold]
Correct me if i am wrong.. pls
Cheers,

Make sure to place the check valve as close to the tap as possible.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dave, you've officially gone beyond trying to get to the truth to trying to stir up drama. Why post that? What good did it do?
When this whole thing got started I thought you were just trying to further the whole community by trying to figure out exactly what was going on. Now I'm convinced you're little more than an educated troll.
Should do everyone a favor and just exit bro.


_Modified by BumbleBeeJBG at 7:31 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

hardly, the op and I have had many discussions regarding using a check valve. His claim tat forge had nothing to do with it is obviously false. Regardless he fails to mention in his post that he has changed the configuration of his car since running his first forge valve. He is now running a dp and higher boost, so any supposed reductions may or may not exist. It should also be noted that he is constantly releasing past peak boost and at higher rpms which would greatly affect the onset of vacuum


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*

Dave why? are you being so childish...You even said in the original forge valve review that a vac res. could be the solution for the lag in actuation. Now some one has brought it up as a topic of discussion and you start blowing it out of the water. Whats even worse is you are sharing information about somebody else's car, as if you know more about it then the owner. 
I always thought that you and noregret had a cordial relationship but i see that you will throw anyone under the bus to be right on the forums. I would never share privy info with you, but this guy did and you turn around and blow his spot. What did you gain from this?
Snitch http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 11:06 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*

Listen dude, if Forge had anything to do with this solution and helped him out and wanted to remain anonymous and you come here and spill the beans after he specifically asked you not to, wtf does that make you?
Forge and many independant people who are just as smart if not smarter then you, certainly with more experiance believe that this "spike" isn't anything to worry about. Still, if I'm following this correctly, Forge helped Noregrets figure this solution out and asked not to be identified until they can sort things out despite the unwavering stance they took from the start. That's just plain 'ol spectacular unheard of customer service.
Look dude, this isn't some random person who you're messing with here, you're almost baselessly attempting to assasinate a product that a company has put out. These people have families to feed based on what they're doing. They've been upfront, honest and helpful throughout this whole thing.
Seriously, get over it and yourself and stop trying to create a sideshow here for no reason what-so-ever except to save yourself some face.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_hardly, the op and I have had many discussions regarding using a check valve. His claim tat forge had nothing to do with it is obviously false. Regardless he fails to mention in his post that he has changed the configuration of his car since running his first forge valve. He is now running a dp and higher boost, so any supposed reductions may or may not exist. It should also be noted that he is constantly releasing past peak boost and at higher rpms which would greatly affect the onset of vacuum


Yes I am now 2.0, and YES I've done logs since all showing the same spike on the Forge DV.
Back when I did the initial testing I compared my car which was stage 1 at the time to a 2.1 with Miltek exhaust and we saw the SAME EXACT SPIKE! The spike existed on all configurations so the fact that I've gone 2.0 since the last debate on this is completely irrelevant. Try again.
And the claim Forge had nothing to do with it is true. They didn't. I did the testing on my own. The idea may have been Mikes, but it was an "off the clock" idea that had nothing to do with the company itself.
I NEVER claimed to have come up with the idea...I just put it to practice.
_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 11:10 AM 9-21-2007_


_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 11:10 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

Can someone draw up an install diagram for us non-technical people. Thanks.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

phew, good thing you didn't for get the kittenz or itwould never have worked


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

kittenzz ftw!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

This is how this works?








No credit for NoRegrets, all credit for Kittenz


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

For the check valve, which direction should it be placed? The white end towards the tap?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Black end towards the tap. Remember, you should only see flow in one direction, from the diverter valve TO the tap...not the other way around! You want to block boost pressure coming from the manifold from going towards the diverter valve.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (NoRegrets78)*

how has this been holding up? the fuel filter part you have listed. You don't say where that went.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

It's in the original pictures.
I had the check valve first for over 1000 miles and it held up fine. The location of the fuel filter makes it very easy to check the valve.
If you want you can remove the line from the fuel filter to the manifold and use your breath to test. You should be able to blow, not suck (heh). It only costs 1 zip tie.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

so you rec. this fix. Especially with a car with multiply work already done. Just to refresh, I need : check valve from partsamerica.com, new fuel filter from pep boys (to replace other one?) and zip ties. I think I'm still purplexed about the new fuel filter. Please explain more detail about that. Thankx


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Autockr989)*

The check valve you can get at pretty much any auto parts store with a HELP! section.
The fuel filter as described is just being used as a vac canister. You don't replace anything anywhere with it. It's being used in addition to the forge valve vac reference line.
I recommend that if you did not install the valve itself, that you have someone who has done it before install the mod for you. If you reverse the check valve by accident I don't know what the repercussions would be.


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_ If you reverse the check valve by accident I don't know what the repercussions would be.

dv would probably never open


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_
dv would probably never open

There's something very important I forgot to tell you.
Don't cross the streams.
Yea, not opening would be bad.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

very easy mod! Much improved response. Thanks


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Autockr989)*

Sweet, glad you like it. Any logs?


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

can't do anything till pcv is fixed. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone else fit this that can post some boost logs?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

NoRegrets, will you be at H2O? I wanna check this out in person and do it. My setup has been "WWWWAAKAKAKAKAKAKAing" a bit now, which I'm not too thrilled about. Any improved response will be great.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_NoRegrets, will you be at H2O? I wanna check this out in person and do it. My setup has been "WWWWAAKAKAKAKAKAKAing" a bit now, which I'm not too thrilled about. Any improved response will be great.

Unfortunately my weekend is booked and I won't be able to make it. I did reattach the canister to make it look a little better. I will take pics when I can.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_Yeah, gasket damaged during shipping is what they're saying, they're including extra gaskets in future shipments "just in case" it happens again. This thread is officially de-railed.

Just FYI, we never claimed it was damaged in shipping, jus that when we tested it here it worked, and when it got to some people apparently it didn't. It happens, we sent out replacement valves with different O-rings and shorter springs as well. We also polished the brass pistons to help ensure they dont hang up in the cylinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif SOmetimes there are hiccups in the first run, but we took the hit ourselves and backed them all up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
K I'm done, back to the "discussion"


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_
Just FYI, we never claimed it was damaged in shipping, jus that when we tested it here it worked, and when it got to some people apparently it didn't. It happens, we sent out replacement valves with different O-rings and shorter springs as well. We also polished the brass pistons to help ensure they dont hang up in the cylinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif SOmetimes there are hiccups in the first run, but we took the hit ourselves and backed them all up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
K I'm done, back to the "discussion"
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Checked on the check valve today to make sure all was well. No leaks or tears...still going strong!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Good to hear NG. Picked up all parts today (using a friend's car since mine is currently "under the weather") and will install soon. Just for my reference, (as I mentioned before I couldn't find the exact fuel filter, but one that looked extremely similar) what did your fuel filter look like after removing all of the parts inside? I basically have a cannister with a bolt attaching both caps and holes punched all throughout the bolt. It is extremely easy to blow threw and seems to be exactly what it is supposed to be, but just wanted a little reassurance.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

You're good to go boss, that's exactly right! If you can post logs when you're done.
The procedure is 2500rpm hold in 3rd, floor it and let off sharply at 4500rpm.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I would happily take some logs with spacer and without spacer POST cannister install, but I have no vag com. I will speak with GermanRob later and see if he can help, but I don't think he has the MicroCan cable. In case he does not...anyone in the Columbia, SC area want to meet?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Never tried it with the spacer...the spikes were always higher even with oem valve with the spacer so I got rid of mine, but would be interesting to see.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

So I complete my spike reduction mod today. My set-up is a little different than others that I have seen with the Forge DV. I run my vac line in front of the engine rather than over the hot engine. This was the first mod I have ever done, so I wasn't sure how these hoses would handle the engine heat. Anyway, here are the pics...
























I left the Forge Spacer in initially after the install and still had some compressor surge (turkey gobble), but about half as much as before. Thus, I decided to remove the spacer and now...no turkey gobble. I do here a little whistle sound around 10 psi, but I am assuming that is the air running through the intake. All in all, great way to solidify a great DV that gives me piece of mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NoRegrets...and thanks for all your help. 
PS...I will keep the spacer, and when I do finally "pony up" and grab a VagCom...I will post logs (will need tutoring) with spacer and w/o.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd love to see what this did to the spacer logs. Should be interesting. Also would like to see another user confirm my findings. Let us know when you get someone to help!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Will do... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Is there no one else willing to install this mod and provide before and after logs?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

NG, just ordered my Vag this evening. Needed it for all the CELs I have been throwing. I figured that I would go ahead and give you a little more information for your thread. When I receive the cable and get everything to Austin, I will send you an IM and have you walk me through everything I need to do to get you the information you need from my car. One last thing...do you want me to take logs with and without the spacer? I had planned on returning it ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Forge's great customer service and standing by their word), but will hold on to it for a few more days if you want the information. Makes no difference to me.







Let me know.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

That would be great if you could but don't go out of your way...if you want to send it back now do it.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Still looking for someone else to run logs on this...is there no one willing?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Will run this weekend if you want??? I have been holding off b/c I had to get the OY update and my GIAC is gone until thanksgiving until I head down to atlanta again. I can post some stock graphs if you like? Let me know. Sorry for the delay with my results.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Quite alright boss. Before and after would be sweet! After all the fuss about the spike in the beginning, and those that insisted it was bad, I'm surprised this didn't catch on more than it did. Guess the only car that matters though is mine and mine is running like a champ!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Guess the only car that matters though is mine and mine is running like a champ!

My sentiments exactly...will log some results and post stock results after discharge pipe install this weekend.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Not sure if it matters much anymore, but I finally was able to do some logs on my car with the stock valve and found a consistent 2-4 psi spike on every log run I did.
Mine timeline is glacial in nature, but I do plan on trying this mod out when I can get to it.







Thanks for posting it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_Not sure if it matters much anymore, but I finally was able to do some logs on my car with the stock valve and found a consistent 2-4 psi spike on every log run I did.

This was identified a long time ago, but more samples are always better


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Excellent! Def report back when you have the mod installed and the new logs run.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

NG, 
Threw a CEL right right before going to put discharge pipe on and take logs. Stupid f-ing intake runner flap...I can't stand this thing. Will take logs as soon as I get it fixed. Sorry man.


----------



## reignstorm (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Does anyone think this would help out the stock DV? Jus curious


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (reignstorm)*

the stock DV is controlled by an electro magnet. There is no vac line.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Forge DV Spike Reduction Mod (NoRegrets78)*

Finally got around to running some logs with my reduction spike mod in place...
Car Tested Passat 2.0T Automatic
Mods GIAC X+
Dbilas Intake
3" APR TBE
EJ IC Pipes
EJ PCV Fix
Forge DV
The First Runs (one graph represents the average of 5 different runs) were done before the GIAC software was reflashed this past weekend...








The Second Runs (one graph represents the average of 4 different runs) were done with the GIAC software reflashed (post OY Update)...








The most spike I was with any run was 1.6 psi (stock boost run, as well).http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sorry for the delay NG. 



_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 9:10 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

1.6 is more than I have seen on mine...but still worlds better than the 4.5 without.
Did you get runs on your car without the mod?
Considering stock can run up to 1.5psi of a spike, I would say this mod is doing its job for you.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

No runs without the mod...however, I plan to change the vacuum tubing out to a red line and when I do I will re-log without the cannister and check valve. Probably be a little while though. Overall, couldn't be happier with the mod...I also plan to test the spacer out as well when I do the vacuum line change. Thanks again NG


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you sir for getting the logs done!


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

INSTALLED parts last night and i cant tell a difference but wel i get some logs i will post more


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

doesnt the solenoid route boost to the top nipple when the engine is under boost to maximize boost holding from the dv?
so if you essentially install a check valve that stops boost from going to the top nipple?
doesnt that reduce the boost holding capabilities?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

There are no ill effects obseerved from using the mod. If there were problems holding boost I'd definitely have seen them when I was doing tests for APR.


_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 12:37 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

no, the solenoid is closed under boost


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_no, the solenoid is closed under boost

so wouldnt that mean that boost is pushing against the dv, equalizing the pressure?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just want to report another user installed the fix on golfmkv and is very satisfied with the results


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I just purchased the vacume check valve and a MR gasket fuel filter #9706 and i wanted to make sure it will work, i also had a concern with the Help brand vacume check valve, how well does it hold up, i dont mind purchasing one that is better quality, thanks


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

VWRacer,
Same set-up I've been using for roughly 10k miles now and zero issues. Everything has held very well...just secure the canister properly and you should have no issues.
Btw, NG...I put my spacer back on the other day and plan to re-log my results and compare them to logs from before. I still have a fuel cut issue, but that shouldn't play much of a factor (I hope) in this test. Will post as soon as they are completed.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sweet...keep us posted!


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

rbradleymedmd thanks for the quick reply


----------



## generic1983 (Jul 4, 2007)

I should be able to get some logs of this tonight.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (generic1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *generic1983* »_I should be able to get some logs of this tonight. 

Any logs for us?


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Going to run logs tonight


----------



## JBVDUB (May 30, 2007)

Ok when you say this stops spikes....do you mean boost spikes like you can read on you gauge or what?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (JBVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBVDUB* »_Ok when you say this stops spikes....do you mean boost spikes like you can read on you gauge or what?

it stops surge when you let off the throttle.


----------



## JBVDUB (May 30, 2007)

ok Well I run a bov. I know i shouldnt, there bad, whatever my car runs fine with it. anyway, I'm having a hard time seeing were the check valve goes. the stock line that run to my stock dv is what I hooked into the top of the my bov. first Is that the same way you hooked it up? second what does that hose run to? third, why did you do the fuel filter? Am I just dumb or just looking past the obvious?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

you are looking past the obvious.
this is for the forge replacement valve, NOT the stock dv valve in any form.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (JBVDUB)*

Are you talking about a 2.0T? Because the DV is electronically actuated, there is no vacuum line going to the stock DV. But yeah, this isn't going to work with any DV or BOV except the Forge DV.


----------



## JBVDUB (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

I'm talking about my 1.8t. Is this for a 2.ot


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (JBVDUB)*

Yes it's for a 2.0T. The whole point is that the Forge DV (for the 2.0T) is a vacuum-operated valve that is actuated by an electrical vacuum solenoid. Since the 1.8T's stock DV is vacuum actuated (not electrical) this mod will not work with your car.


----------



## JBVDUB (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

Thanks. Hey sice your beeing so helpful. Do you by chance know on the 1.8t where the line from the dv goes to. (the small one from the top. I know it runs to some part, what is it called?)


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (JBVDUB)*

I really have no idea on the transverse 1.8T. I can find out where it goes on a longitudal 1.8T if that would help.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

can you fix the pictures?
also... any links to where i can order the parts?
thanks


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll get the pics fixed, give me a few.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Fixed...why is it only when I delete the friggen account that people want all the pics I had stored there!


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

hey schucs only had the glass see through filter, wil that work fine?
edit: the glass is pretty thick and seems to be sealed nicely
i put it on and it works fine, the valve seems to open faster when revving and letting your foot off
but does anyone know what psi the check valve is good to?


_Modified by dubsker at 5:40 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I had it running with APR Stage 2 Fuel pump file for a while and it gave me no problems.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_I had it running with APR Stage 2 Fuel pump file for a while and it gave me no problems.

and now you have an element? what happend to the gti?


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

I was under the idea that this was the save all end all solution. Boy was I wrong. Spikes flutter and all sorts of issues. They got my cash and no resolve for the issues. I was told that almost nobody has had issues but just viewing these forums begs to differ. Im going to a different setup.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

Between the fuel pump followers wearing, the oil in the intake lines, the carbon buildup issues people were reporting, the many many trips to the dealer for bull crap issues...I realized this car wasn't going to last me 100k and I wanted something more reliable as a daily. I got the element to be that car, and am planning on getting another toy next year.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

i havent had any problems with my forge dv yet. if anythign i migh tjust try a different lube.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

has anyone notice that the blow off sound isnt as loud with the mod installed?
whats the deal here?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

i requested some samples from this site:
http://www.ark-plas.com/produc...sub=1
they seem to have nice check valves, hopefully they will flow better than the help! one, which i found to be very restrictive.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

ok i got a check valve... where can i order one of those fuel filter things?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_ok i got a check valve... where can i order one of those fuel filter things?

autozone has them.


----------



## turboborra (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubsker)*

I installed my spike reduction mod for my forge dv, no problems. Also I also have the forge spacer and it sounds a bit louder not quiter. Sounds sick.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_
autozone has them.

So does Pep Boys (the glass one).
Edit:
My 1000th post, and I wasted it on that!?!?!


----------



## Savir04 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey there good morning,

Wassup guys, i did the forge diverter valve spike reduction mod and let me tell ya, i think its one of the best mods ive done so far...its a must do for all forge dv mk5 owners...im revo2 btw spiking @ 25psi...all mods in signature....i used to get a nasty boost spike if i went WOT and let off sharp on full boost...the forge dv takes so long that my turbo compressor would flutter/surge repeatedly before the valve opened...i installed the HELP check valve and the fuel canister and bro its like night and day, i can now build full boost and it'll blow off instantly...so fast that the compressor turbine doesnt flutter/surge once!...this mod also completly elliminated boost pressure fluttering at low rpms as a result of the one way check valve...now i build boost super steady too..honestly ive been in alot of forge dv mk5's and they all have the same problem...the valve takes so long to open that the turbo ends up flutering/surging like a mo'fo...i think forge needs to do something about this because everyone that's using their valve is subject to premature turbo failure do to this delay in the valve causing the compressor to flutter/surge before it blows off...

now for my question...the help check valve 47149 works, but its junk, do you guys kno what the valve is rated at???i've read its only rated at 15 psi, and it physically looks like it'll probably hold less lol, ive been looking around for a better check valve with no luck...do you guys knw where i can purchase a "better" check valve for this application?? A check valve that has a rating of atleast 50psi, low craking pressure, and can withstand high temperatures???...Or what do you think about using two help check valves together, would that make it more reliable?...cuz i kno @ 25 psi that help check valve will become toast in no time...this mod should be getting more attention...im going to talk to forge about this delay and the mod to see what they have to say...cuz it looks to me like this is a fault on their part and it'll cost alot of people their turbos...thnx in advance guys


----------

